# ~ Which Discipline in Riding?



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Out of all the horse riding disciplines, which one/s do you do?

And then, which one is your favorite, IF you do more than one.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I tried dressage and enjoyed the discipline of it and the flowing movement. However, I personally am most comfortable with western. If I could I would ride like the native americans way back when, bare back and only your trust to hang on to.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

I train english horses, so i jump and do dressage and some cross country. I used to ride western i still do a little bit sometimes. I think my favorite would have to be jumping.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice. I have tried dressage, cross country, western, polocrosse and I also do a bit of hacking, but my ultimate favorite is show jumping. The thrill and fun of it is awesome.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Reining and reined cow horse are the to events that I breed for and show. Love the speed and control. There is nothing like having a horse running full out and then slide to a stop with the slightest of cue.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i ride dressage, but i learned to ride on a ranch... and then i moved to jumping, then when i got my own horse i moved to dressage. i think my favourite way of riding is bareback! because i feel confortable bareback, and i can feel the horse and how she moves.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Bareback is really nice. Especially when they have nice smooth paces.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I ride western and english...in Western I like pleasure, and with english I like dressage. 

I also enjoy bareback...probably most.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I am reining fanitic forever but I do some WP and equitation I want to try dressage to one day.


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

I currently ride both english and western. The disciplines I ride are dressage, bareback, western pleasure, and I've done a tiny bit of jumping. Does trail riding count, too?

My favorite is dressage since that's what I started with and I really enjoy it. It teaches you a lot and when it all comes together it's the most amazing feeling. I also enjoy barebacking and trail rides a lot.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes. Trail riding does count. Anything you do on/with horses counts.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Saddle seat (my personal favorite), hunt seat, did a little jumping, some bareback, and a little western.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I did Dressage for 2 years when I was 11 and 12.
I switched to Hunter/Jumpers/Equitation at age 13 and have been competing in that ever since.

I took 2 months of Reining/WP lessons in college. Which was fun.

I love H/J/Eq too much though and will probably never switch to anything else lol.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i do eventing, fox hunting, hunters, jumpers, dressage, some western, trail riding, & bareback

i love riding bareback at home, but i love showing....eventing is by far my favorite in terms of showing !

there is really no thrill [for me !] like being on a good run behind the hounds on a hunt though


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I love jumping... its my fave, Ive also done hacking, polocrosse, dressage and alot of other things


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

I ride Western, English and bareback. I run barrels, jump and trail/endurance ride mainly. But bareback is definetly my favorite! I have done everything bareback that I've done under saddle and more. I actually ride bareback more than I do under saddle.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I do hunt seat and a little bit of jumping. I have to say that my favorite thing to do is trail riding, though.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

xEquestrianx said:


> I ride Western, English and bareback. I run barrels, jump and trail/endurance ride mainly. But bareback is definetly my favorite! I have done everything bareback that I've done under saddle and more. I actually ride bareback more than I do under saddle.


me too ! i love riding bareback =] i wish there was more bareback showing haha


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

Bareback


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

I have done:
western
english
trail riding
jumping
bareback
driving
dressage

Dressage is my favorite as it's the hardest and I like a challenge.


----------

